# Yeti Rod Holster for fly rod



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm looking for something that will allow my fly rod to ride upright in the boat. My rod holders won't work for anything that doesn't have a handle. I have an idea of how to make one, but I was wondering if you guys have had any success with the Yeti Fishing Rod Holster? It looks like it may work, but I would hate to bounce out a fly rod in transit.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

https://www.bearsden.com/product3972.html


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

http://scotty.com/product-category/fishing-gear-equipment/fly-rod/









Cliff


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's how I did it, faster to make one than order one.

You can make a couple in a few minutes, throw one on your boat, one on your kayak:


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I use the Blue Water stainless ones on my boat. Not cheap, but worth it!

https://secure3.ntwebb.com/bluewaternet-com/index.html


----------



## Flyrod (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a couple that look exactly like the Bearsden product in the above thread but with suction cups. The suction cups work OK buy in rough water sometimes they slide over....might permanently mount a couple as I use a fly rod virtually every trip.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Worm Drowner said:


> I use the Blue Water stainless ones on my boat. Not cheap, but worth it!
> 
> https://secure3.ntwebb.com/bluewaternet-com/index.html


The Bluewater Design works good.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

I ordered some on amazon that work great. Just look up fly rod holders. I put I couple on my boat and theyâ€™re good. IIâ€™ll try to remember to take a pic tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

